# 'Carpet' Wheel Arch Linings



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm currently working on my dad's 207 GTi removing the wheel, cleaning, claying, sealing etc and cleaning all the arches. The rear arch linings are what I call 'carpet'. What do you use to protect these?

Thanks
David


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've never bothered TBH! But if anything, I'd suggest something along the lines of Convertible Fabirc Protectant.... In fact, don't 303 make a Fabric Sealant/Guard or something along those lines?

The only thing with them, is they are designed to repel water. Being the wheel arches, they are going to be exposed to mud, salt, snow, grit, grass, gravel, rubber, tar etc... Hence why I see no point. Just keep on top of keeping them clean.

:lol:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I've tried a few things without too much success. The best thing I found was a reproffing spray from an outdoor activity store like millets or something. I forget what it was called but it was just a spray on water proofing type product for tents or rucksacks or something. Maybe a spray on protector for a convertable roof would work too?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The worst invention in the modern world.

Iirc it was for sound proofing! Stupid Foprd idiots! It would have been so bad if they had protected the car from rust well enough!

It holds water salt and everything else! Idiots!

Something like scotch guard fabric protector and stuff is the best idea, the water won't soak into the carpet.

I have 2 new front ones for the puma for after winter! About 9 coats of Scotch guard now!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Couldn't stand these things on the Volvo, truly an awful invention!

I would agree that something "fabric based" is likely to be the best answer - hopefully this will stop water and dirt sticking to them quite so much!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

This is an actual fabric arch liner? Your not talking about a plastic arch liner? Even my old 88 reg Escort had plastic liners on the arches?

Fabric liner > chocolate fire guard? As you can see I cannot believe it


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This is an actual fabric arch liner? Your not talking about a plastic arch liner? Even my old 88 reg Escort had plastic liners on the arches?
> 
> Fabric liner > chocolate fire guard? As you can see I cannot believe it


Like lots of fabric strands glued together. Makes for an awful job when cleaning


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I hoover them sometimes if they're really bad :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe remove them, protect the arches with some sort of rust stuff and add some insulation to the interior to replace it.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have them on my civic. Front is plastic but the back has carpeted arches. They are horrible to clean and get dirty straight away. All in all a total PITA


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

same on my zetec s cant get them clean


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I managed to get them very clean today using some Muc Off and a stiff brush then jetwashed them off. I found they held a LOT of detergant and water though but do look good after they dried off. It's just a shame that they'll be filthy again in a week. I'll try some of the fabric sealer and see what happens. They are the worst invention ever!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

have them on the vRS just soak mine in g101 and then power wash them.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Once clean, you can buy spray waxes for outdoor coats such as Berghaus, etc;

Nikwax;

http://www.nikwax.com/en-gb/index.php


----------



## Parafilm (Jun 6, 2010)

My Citroen DS3 has these on the back arches. It just soaks up the water, they are totally useless, just put plastic in there, it repels water!!
I just use a stiff bristle brush with a long handle and go to town with some APC (although the car's only 4 months old). I'm hoping one day someone might make plastic replacements


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

have these on the rear arches of mine, i normally spray with APC and clean with a stiff brush, jet wash them as much as i can, then when there dry hoover them, always left them pretty clean.

Am going to try some fabric gaurd on them soon, need to decide which one to use though, don't Gtechniq do one?

When i start tidying up the underside of my car next year im going to remove them rust-proof the underside and hopefully even if they hold the water they won't cause rust


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

p.s hate it when it rains because they get wet and then drip dirty water onto my alloys


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Take then off and coat the inner arch with waxoyl or stone chip paint.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hate these linings. keeping on top of them is the key imo. a good scrub with a brush and apc and thorough rinse each wash helps


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> hate these linings. *keeping on top of them *is the key imo. a good scrub with a brush and apc and thorough rinse each wash helps


lol you could do what i've done and lower the car so much you can't see the arches, could call the keeping on top of them lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> lol you could do what i've done and lower the car so much you can't see the arches, could call the keeping on top of them lol


good point, got a jack?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm lucky that my rear arches don't have any but they are solid with Bilthammer products and well sealed.

The fronts have aluminium wings so at least rust isn't a problem!


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

I would be looking at Gtechniqs i1 fabric guard, it really is the mutts nuts

If you don't beleive me


----------

